# WikiFreaks???



## nisargshah95 (Dec 11, 2010)

So, all of you have heard about Wikileaks..
What's your count on it? 
Will you support it?
Will you abandon it?

I guess this is really good effort to keep transparency in government activities and it should be promoted and supported...please donate to WikiLeaks!!


----------



## ico (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm seeding some of their torrents.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 11, 2010)

ok...i am pretty late to this whole wikileaks scenario.Someone enlighten me as to what this is all about?i've been reading a few news reports here & there, now & then, but i'd like to know a bit more.So, all of you who've been following the leaks, please share your knowledge. thank you.


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2010)

^^It's leaking the inside scoop. The things which transpire under the garb of diplomacy.

Like king of SA was harping on US to amputate the head of snake (Iran).


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 11, 2010)

hmmm...looks like i have a lot of reading to do...


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 12, 2010)

wikileaks will reveal the identity of batman, superman, spiderman, robin, batgirl, The green lantern, He-man, etc to the entire population of the fictional world.

If you ever wondered why Tony Stark told to the public "I am Iron man!"? This is why!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 12, 2010)

The Sorcerer said:


> wikileaks will reveal the identity of batman, superman, spiderman, robin, batgirl, The green lantern, He-man, etc to the entire population of the fictional world.
> 
> If you ever wondered why Tony Stark told to the public "I am Iron man!"? This is why!



lol..maybe tony stark is behind wikileaks..


----------



## Rahim (Dec 12, 2010)

Wikileaks is doing what embedded reporters should have done when they went to cover wars with the military in Iraq and Afghanistan.
There is absolutely no trust between the governments and the people to whom they are elected to serve.

The only problem despite these startling revelations are that the Governement and the culprits are still very strong.

What would have happened if we didn't had the internet!!


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 17, 2010)

My vote's for Wikileaks.
    Come to think of it,when was the last time some one took news this seriously.
    It almost makes nation and people want to fall back on their accountability.
   Boy watch out for the section..! Theres no stopping this...


----------



## Techn0crat (Dec 29, 2010)

Just check and refresh Wikileaks' Facebook page every 2 minutes.At least one number will be added to number of people who 'like' it.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 18, 2011)

Banking secrets handed to WikiLeaks - Europe - Al Jazeera English



> A former Swiss banker has passed on documents allegedly detailing tax evasion attempts by hundreds of business leaders, politicians and celebrities to the whistleblowing website WikiLeaks.
> 
> Rudolf Elmer, an ex-employee of Swiss-based private bank Julius Baer, handed over two CDs containing the data to Julian Assange, the WikiLeaks founder, at a press conference in London on Monday.
> 
> The disks are thought to contain details of 2,000 individuals.



I really fear for Assange.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 20, 2011)

Swiss banker held over WikiLeaks - Europe - Al Jazeera English



> Just hours after being found guilty of breaching Swiss bank privacy laws, Rudolf Elmer, a former banker, has been arrested over the leaking of details of rich and famous alleged tax evaders to the whistleblowing website WikiLeaks.
> 
> Elmer was taken into custody on Wednesday evening, having been found guilty by a Zürich court of sharing private client data and of threatening an employee at Julius Baer, his former firm, earlier in the day.
> 
> He was arrested on fresh charges of breaching secrecy laws.


----------

